# NEWS: Dubai Holding Company



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Dubai Holding Launched To Manage Major

Oct 8, 2004 - 10:42 - 

Dubai Holding Launched To Manage Major Projects & Initiatives -- 1st add X X development.

"This fact is evident in the tremendous development that Dubai Technology and Media Free Zone has achieved. It is now an international centre that houses over 1700 top regional and international companies in which more than 20,000 brains are working hard to achieve the best. The Dubai Healthcare City has attracted large number of top healthcare and medical science associations like Harvard and Mayo Clinic, all of which are keen on making Dubai a leading host for scientific research and healthcare." In addition, the mega investment and tourism project of Dubailand has been very successful in attracting a large number of investors form inside and outside the region. This AED 20 billion project will function as the number one family entertainment and tourism hub and will definitely help Dubai reach its target of 15 million tourists by the year 2010.

Jumeirah Beach Residence, which continues to set the standards for the best property development, ARN, International Media Production Zone, Dubai e-Hosting, Dubai Outsourcing Zone, Empower, SamaCom and all other leading projects and initiatives, have achieved the best results ever since they were established.

Al Gergawi added: "We will always look forward to achieving the best through Dubai Holding which will definitely help boost the national economy. We will continue to march onwards under the directives of His Highness, who is always keen on developing and training human resources. It is in this sense that Dubai Holding will help shape the young talent and skills for the good of tomorrow." WAM/MA-SA 22 25 CCCCQQE


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

اعلان دبي القابضة لادارة وتشغيل مجموعة مشاريع ضخمة في دبي

Oct 8, 2004 - 08:38 - 

اعلان دبي القابضة لادارة وتشغيل مجموعة مشاريع ضخمة في دبي دبي في 9 اكتوبر /وام/ أعلن في دبي اليوم عن إطلاق /شركة دبي القابضة/ لتتولى إدارة وتشغيل مجموعة من المشاريع والمبادرات الكبرى التي تم تدشينها في الإمارة خلال السنوات الخمس الماضية.

وتشمل ادارة الشركة مدينة دبي للإنترنت ومدينة دبي للإعلام ومدينة دبي الطبية وجميرا بيتش ريزيدانس ودبي لاند ومدينة دبي للخدمات الإنسانية وقرية دبي للمعرفة وشبكة الإذاعة العربية /أيه آر إن/ والمنطقة العالمية للإنتاج الإعلامي وشركة/ دبي اي هوستينج/ لخدمات الاستضافة الإلكترونية ومنطقة دبي للتعهدات وشركة /إمباور/ للطاقة وشركة /سماكوم/ للتكنولوجيا وعدة شركات أخرى .

وبإطلاق /دبي القابضة/ يعلن عن قيام مؤسسة عملاقة تأتي ضمن صدارة أكبر المؤسسات على مستوى منطقة الشرق الأوسط ككل سواء من حيث حجم أعمالها أو تنوع مجالات أنشطتها والتي تشمل تكنولوجيا المعلومات والإعلام والرعاية الصحية والسياحة والتطوير العقاري والطاقة والصناعة والأبحاث والخدمات الإنسانية .

وقال سعادة محمد القرقاوي الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة دبي القابضة ان الفريق أول سمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم ولي عهد دبي وزير الدفاع وجه بتشكيل دبي القابضة لتعزيز الإنجازات التي حققتها تلك المبادرات والمشاريع على مدى السنوات الماضية والارتقاء بمستويات كفاءتها وأدائها والانطلاق بها إلى آفاق أرحب من خلال الاستفادة من آفاق النمو التي يتيحها الدور المتنامي الأهمية لدولة الإمارات كمركز عالمي للأعمال والسياحة والتجارة والصناعة والخدمات .

وأضاف ان هذه المبادرات والمشاريع قدمت خلال السنوات الماضية مساهمات نوعية عززت من أداء الاقتصاد المحلي وأعطته مزيدا من العمق والتنوع والحيوية إلى جانب لعب دور حيوي في تطوير الموارد البشرية الوطنية وخلق المزيد من فرص العمل لمواطني الإمارات ضمن قطاعات الاقتصاد الجديد .

واشار القرقاوي الى ان توجيهات سمو ولي عهد دبي بجمعها تحت مظلة شركة دبي القابضة تاتي في إطار توجه يستهدف تجميع موارد وخبرات وطاقات هذه المشاريع واستغلالها بالشكل الأمثل بما يعزز من تنافسيتها وكفاءتها التشغيلية من جهة ويؤهلها لتعزيز مساهمتها في مسيرة التنمية من جهة أخرى .

وأوضح القرقاوي ان شركة دبي القابضة ستكوت مؤسسة عالمية المستوى سواء من حيث ضخامة حجم عملياتها أو من حيث تنوع القطاعات التي تنشط بها كما أن تشكيلها يتزامن مع انتقال الاقتصاد المحلي إلى مرحلة أكثر تطورا ونضجا وهو ما يعبر عنه خروج البلاد من النطاق الضيق للمنافسة الإقليمية إلى النطاق العالمي .

وحول بنية شركة دبي القابضة قال القرقاوي انه قد روعي في تطوير الشركة القابضة تحقيق أقصى درجة من المرونة للوحدات والشركات العاملة تحت مظلتها لإتاحة المجال لكل منها إدارة عملياته اليومية بالشكل الأمثل مع الاستفادة في الوقت نفسه من الموارد والإمكانيات الضخمة المتاحة لكل من الشركات التابعة الأخرى أو للمجموعة ككل الأمر الذي يتوقع معه أن ينعكس إيجابيا على أداء مختلف المشاريع المعنية ويفتح لها آفاقا كبيرة للنمو.

واضاف ان تمثيل تلك المشاريع ضمن مجلس إدارة الشركة القابضة يضمن إطلاعها المباشر على الخطط الاستراتيجية الشاملة للمجموعة ككل ودور كل منها في هذا المجال .

وافاد القرقاوي انه إلى جانب إدارة وتشغيل المشاريع القائمة ستعمل شركة دبي القابضة على دخول أنشطة وقطاعات جديدة وإطلاق المزيد من المبادرات النوعية في مختلف القطاعات مستفيدة في هذا المجال من الخبرات والقدرات المتراكمة لدى وحداتها المختلفة.

واشار إلى أن المشاريع العاملة تحت مظلة الشركة تنفرد بنشاطها في مجالات غير مسبوقة على مستوى المنطقة وتتمتع في الوقت نفسه بمستويات عالية من كفاءة الأداء تضاهي تلك السائدة في أبرز مؤسسات القطاع الخاص .

وأوضح ان دبي القابضة تتمتع بأسس قوية لتحقيق أهدافها الطموحة فهي تتكون من وحدات ومشاريع تحظى بنجاح كبير في مجالات عملها وهو ما يعبر عنه تحول منطقة دبي الحرة لتكنولوجيا المعلومات والإعلام إلى مركز عالمي يضم أكثر من الف و700 من كبرى الشركات العالمية والإقليمية والمحلية في مختلف مجالات قطاعي تكنولوجيا المعلومات والإعلام ويعمل بها أكثر من 20 ألف مهني .

ولفت الى ان مدينة دبي الصحية المقرر تدشين المرحلة الأولى منها في مطلع العام المقبل استقطبت نخبة من أبرز المؤسسات الطبية والصحية والعلوم الطبية من أمثال كلية هارفارد الطبية ومايو كلينيك لتساهم في تحويل الإمارة إلى مركز عالمي متميز ومعترف به لمختلف الخدمات الطبية التخصصية وخدمات الرعاية الصحية ومقر لتدريس العلوم الطبية وبحوث وتقنيات علوم الحياة.

واكد القرقاوي على ان مشروع دبي لاند الضخم للسياحة العائلية الجاري إقامته على مساحة 5 ملايين قدم مربع يحظى باهتمام كبير من قبل المستثمرين من داخل وخارج المنطقة توج بتوقيع اتفاقيات لتنفيذ مشاريع للسياحة العائلية تتجاوز قيمتها ال 20 مليار درهم مما سيجعل من دبي لاند إلى محور جذب عالمي المستوى يساهم في تحقيق هدف الوصول بعدد السياح الذين تستقطبهم الإمارة إلى 15 مليون سائح بحلول عام 2010 .

وقال انه في الوقت الذي رسخ مشروع فيه جميرا بيتش ريزيدانس معايير متفوقة جديدة في مجال التطوير العقاري أصبحت قرية دبي للمعرفة وشبكة الإذاعة العربية /أيه آر إن/ المنطقة العالمية للإنتاج الإعلامي وشركة /دبي ئي هوستينج/ لخدمات الاستضافة الإلكترونية ومنطقة دبي للتعهدات وشركة /إمباور/ للطاقة وشركة /سماكوم/ للتكنولوجيا تمثل مؤسسات رائدة في مجالات عملها على مستوى المنطقة بأسرها .

واعرب محمد القرقاوي عن تطلعه لأن تقوم دبي القابضة بتحقيق إضافة نوعية للاقتصاد المحلي والانطلاق به إلى العالمية في الوقت الذي تواصل فيه المساهمة بفعالية في تطوير الموارد البشرية المحلية .

واكد على ان الشركة القابضة ستركز في هذا المجال على إبراز المزيد من القيادات الشابة المؤهلة واستقطاب وتأهيل أعداد متزايدة من مواطني دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة في مجالات عديدة تتراوح بين تكنولوجيا المعلومات الإعلام والرعاية الصحية والسياحة والصناعة والتطوير العقاري والخدمات وغيرها .

وام/د/جص/أب


its weird for Dubai trying to copy what Abu Dhabi did. Shame on u Dubai


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

25 بليون دولار حجم"دبي القابضة"
لندن, دبي الحياة 2004/10/9

الحياة - قدرت مصادر مالية مستقلة, في اتصال مع "الحياة" حجم شركة "دبي القابضة", التي اعلن تأسيسها في دبي أمس, بأكثر من 25 بليون دولار, ما يعني انها ستكون أكبر شركة في منطقة الشرق الأوسط خارج قطاع النفط. وأشارت المصادر الى ان "الكيان الاقتصادي الجديد" سيجمع تحت مظلته مشاريع شبه حكومية في دبي و"يديرها وفق أسلوب حديث على اساس انها مؤسسة مستقلة". وقالت: "في حكم المؤكد سيجري تخصيص بعض الشركات التي تنضوي تحت مظلة الشركة القابضة وستُطرح أسهمها في اسواق المنطقة مستقبلاً". وكان ولي عهد دبي وزير دفاع الامارات الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم تحدث مراراً عن تخصيص المشاريع في الدولة مستقبلاً.

وستتولى الشركة الجديدة إدارة مجموعة من المشاريع والمبادرات الكبرى, التي تم تدشينها في الإمارة في الاعوام الخمسة الماضية, وتشغيلها. وستضم مدينة دبي للإنترنت ومدينة دبي للإعلام ومدينة دبي الطبية وجميرا بيتش ريزيدانس ودبي لاند ومدينة دبي للخدمات الإنسانية وقرية دبي للمعرفة وشبكة الإذاعة العربية "أيه آر إن" والمنطقة العالمية للإنتاج الإعلامي وشركة "دبي اي هوستينغ" لخدمات الاستضافة الإلكترونية ومنطقة دبي للتعهدات وشركة "إمباور" للطاقة وشركة "سماكوم" للتكنولوجيا وغيرها.

وقال الرئيس التنفيذي للشركة "دبي القابضة" محمد القرقاوي: "تم تشكيل دبي القابضة بهدف تعزيز الإنجازات التي حققتها المشاريع والمبادرات الكبرى التي نفذت في الاعوام الخمسة الماضية". وأشار الى ان "دبي القابضة" ستكون مؤسسة دولية المستوى سواء من حيث ضخامة الحجم الإجمالي لعملياتها, أو من حيث تنوع القطاعات التي تنشط بها. واعتبر أن تشكيلها "يتزامن مع انتقال الاقتصاد المحلي إلى مرحلة أكثر تطوراً ونضجاً, ما يعبر عنه خروج البلاد من النطاق الضيق للمنافسة الإقليمية إلى النطاق الدولي".

25billion is the size of the company.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Another source 30billion$ is the size of the company

http://www.asharqalawsat.com/default.asp?issue=9447&page=economy&article=259394&state=true#259394

دبي تطلق شركة قابضة ضخمة لإدارة مجموعة من المشاريع والمبادرات الكبرى بالإمارة بقيمة تصل إلى 30 مليار دولار

دبي: عصام الشيخ أعلن في دبي امس عن إطلاق «شركة دبي القابضة» لتتولى إدارة وتشغيل مجموعة من المشاريع والمبادرات الكبرى التي تم تدشينها في الإمارة خلال السنوات الخمس الماضية بتكلفة تصل الى حوالي 30 مليار دولار.
وتشمل المشروعات التي تنضوي تحت جناح الشركة الجديدة مدينة دبي للإنترنت، ومدينة دبي للإعلام، ومدينة دبي الطبية، ومشروع جميرا بيتش ريزيدانس العقاري، ومشروع دبي لاند الترفيهي، ومدينة دبي للخدمات الإنسانية، وقرية دبي للمعرفة، وشبكة الإذاعة العربية «"أيه آر إن»، وشركة «بي اي هوستينج» لخدمات الاستضافة الإلكترونية، ومنطقة دبي للتعهيد، وشركة «إمباور» للطاقة وشركة «سماكوم» للتكنولوجيا وعدة شركات أخرى تعتبر من الشركات شبه الحكومية.
ويؤدي إطلاق «دبي القابضة» إلى قيام مؤسسة عملاقة، تأتي ضمن صدارة كبرى المؤسسات على مستوى منطقة الشرق الأوسط، سواء من حيث حجم أعمالها أو تنوع مجالات أنشطتها.
وقال محمد القرقاوي الرئيس التنفيذي للشركة الجديدة ان الهدف من انشاء الشركة الجديدة هو «تعزيز الإنجازات التي حققتها المشاريع والمبادرات الكبرى التي نفذت في السنوات الخمس الماضية والارتقاء بمستويات كفاءتها وأدائها والانطلاق بها إلى آفاق أرحب من التطور والتوسع، من خلال الاستفادة من آفاق النمو التي يتيحها الدور المتنامي الأهمية لدولة الإمارات كمركز عالمي للأعمال والسياحة والتجارة والصناعة والخدمات». وأوضح القرقاوي في تصريحات للصحافيين ان «شركة دبي القابضة ستكون مؤسسة عالمية المستوى سواء من حيث ضخامة الحجم الإجمالي لعملياتها، أو من حيث تنوع القطاعات التي تنشط بها، كما أن تشكيلها يتزامن مع انتقال الاقتصاد المحلي إلى مرحلة أكثر تطوراً ونضجاً، وهو ما يعبر عنه خروج البلاد من النطاق الضيق للمنافسة الإقليمية إلى النطاق العالمي».
مصادر مطلعة قالت لـ«الشرق الأوسط» إنها لا تستبعد ان يتم طرح بعض الشركات المنضوية تحت الشركة القابضة في سوق الاصدارات الاولية لتصبح شركات مساهمة.
وافادت المصادر ذاتها انه «يوجد ضمن تصور القائمين على المشروع تحويل بعض الشركات الى مساهمة في المستقبل».
وإلى جانب إدارة وتشغيل المشاريع القائمة، ستعمل شركة دبي القابضة على دخول أنشطة وقطاعات جديدة وإطلاق المزيد من المبادرات النوعية في مختلف القطاعات، مستفيدة في هذا المجال من الخبرات والقدرات المتراكمة لدى وحداتها المختلفة.
وقال القرقاوي إن الشركة الجديدة ستلعب دوراً حيوياً في مجال تطوير الموارد البشرية المحلية، حيث وجه الشيخ محمد بن راشد ولي عهد دبي بإيلاء عناية خاصة بهذه القضية الحيوية باعتبارها إحدى أولويات التنمية في البلاد.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

i guess am the only one contributing here 

here is the offcial website

http://www.dubaiholding.ae


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

weel i can't read it


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> weel i can't read it


check this out then

Dubai Holding to manage mega projects
BY A STAFF REPORTER 

9 October 2004 



DUBAI - Dubai Holding, a new company, which has been tasked with the management of various mega projects in Dubai that were created over the past five years in Dubai, has been launched.


The creation of Dubai Holding was instructed by General Shaikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Crown Prince of Dubai and UAE Defence Minister, a Press release from Dubai Press Club said yesterday. 

The initial clutch of projects Dubai Holding will manage include Dubai Internet City, Dubai Media City, Dubai Healthcare City, Jumeirah Beach Residence, Dubailand, Dubai Humanitarian City, Dubai Knowledge Village, Arab Radio Network, International Media Production Zone, Dubai e-Hosting, Dubai Outsourcing Zone, Empower, SamaCom, and other leading developments, institutions, initiatives and projects. Dubai Holding will also research, identify and execute future major projects that will benefit the emirate and the region.

Dubai Holding is set to play a significant role in the creation of a large number of mega projects, all of which are expected to be among the top companies in the Middle East. New areas of growth cover the diversified field of media, healthcare, tourism, property, energy, industrial, research and humanitarian-related projects.

Mohammed Al Gergawi, chief executive officer of Dubai Holding, said: “These projects have achieved a tremendous success during the past five years. They have played an important role in the human resource development in new and thriving business sectors. The launch of Dubai Holding at this period of time reflects the new era of economic independence and strength - an era which will in fact allow the country to compete in a rather challenging international scene. Dubai Holding will emphasise the role of the country as an international centre for business, commerce, industry, and tourism.” 

He said: “Dubai Holding will operate in the most flexible manner, hence allowing the projects to operate in their usual environment, only with more focus on maximising the benefits gained from using the best skills and resources. This will help improve the competency of those projects as they will be involved in the overall strategic planning of the company.”

He said Dubai Holding is a rather well established company with high standards to achieve the best results. And with its unique and well-trained human resources, the company will enter new challenging levels of development. “This fact is evident though the tremendous development that Dubai Technology and Media Free zone has achieved.”


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Dubai Holding launched to manage mega projects 






Staff Report 

Dubai : A new entity, Dubai Holding, has been launched to manage various mega projects Dubai has created over the past five years, according to an official statement yesterday. 

The entity has been created under the directives of General Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Crown Prince of Dubai and UAE Defence Minister.

It will also research, identify and execute future major projects that will benefit the emirate and the region. New areas will cover the diverse areas of media, healthcare, tourism, property, energy, industrial, research and humanitarian-related projects.

"Dubai Holding was launched to ensure future development and successfully manage existing projects," said CEO Mohammad Al Gergawi. 

"It will emphasise the role of the country as an international centre for business, commerce, industry, and tourism."

Referring to the projects in hand, Al Gergawi said: "These projects have played an important role in the human resource development in new and thriving business sectors. 

"Dubai Holding will help direct the resources and skills to be effectively used in these projects to accomplish the best results."

He said the launch of the new entity at this juncture reflects the new era of economic independence and strength "an era which will allow the country to compete in a challenging international scene".

He added the company will operate in a flexible manner, allowing projects to operate in their usual environment, but with more focus on maximising the benefits gained from using the best skills and resources.

"Dubai Holding will help boost the national economy. We will continue to march onwards under the directives of Shaikh Mohammad, who is always keen on developing and training human resources. It is in this sense that Dubai Holding will help shape the young talent and skills for the good of tomorrow," Al Gergawi said.

Bid to help Dubai attain lofty heights
- The initial clutch of projects Dubai Holding will manage include Dubai Internet City, Dubai Media City, Dubai Healthcare City, Jumeirah Beach Residence, Dubailand, Dubai Humanitarian City, Dubai Knowledge Village, Arab Radio Network, International Media Production Zone, Dubai e-Hosting, Dubai Outsourcing Zone, Empower, and SamaCom, among other developments, institutions, initiatives and projects.

- Their success will translate into best-of-breed facilities in the region.

- These projects will also enable Dubai Holding itself to help Dubai attain more lofty heights in future.

Mohammad Al Gergawi, CEO, Dubai Holding


THE SIZE OF THE COMPANY IS ABOUT 30 BILLION $


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Dubai Holding Launched To Manage Major Projects & Initiatives of Dubai

New Entity will broaden horizon for future development, Al Gergawi

Dubai - UAE: An announcement was made today on the launch of -- Dubai Holding -- which has been tasked with the management of various mega projects in Dubai that were created over the past five years. Dubai Holding will also research, identify and execute future major projects that will benefit the emirate and the region, it was announced here today.

The initial clutch of projects Dubai Holding will manage include Dubai Internet City, Dubai Media City, Dubai Healthcare City, Jumeirah Beach Residence, Dubailand, Dubai Humanitarian City, Dubai Knowledge Village, Arab Radio Network, International Media Production Zone, Dubai e-Hosting, Dubai Outsourcing Zone, Empower, SamaCom, and other leading developments, institutions, initiatives and projects.

Dubai Holding is set to play a significant role in the creation of a large number of mega projects, all of which are expected to be among the top companies in the Middle East. New areas of growth cover the diversified field of media, healthcare, tourism, property, energy, industrial, research and humanitarian-related projects.

His Highness General Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Crown Prince of Dubai and UAE Defence Minister, instructed the creation of Dubai Holding, and commenting on the formation of the new company, Al Gergawi, Chief Executive Officer of Dubai Holding, said: “By the directives of His Highness, Dubai Holding was launched to ensure future development and successfully manage existing projects. Dubai Holding will emphasise the role of the country as an international centre for business, commerce, industry, and tourism.”

NEW ERA OF DEVELOPMENT

Referring to the projects in hand, Al Gergawi said: “These projects have achieved a tremendous success during the past five years. They have played an important role in the human resource development in new and thriving business sectors. The directives of His Highness to launch Dubai Holding will definitely help direct the resources and skills to be effectively used in these projects to accomplish the best results.”

He added: “The launch of Dubai Holding at this period of time reflects the new era of economic independence and strength -- an era which will in fact allow the country to compete in a rather challenging international scene.”

Al Gergawi said: “Dubai Holding will operate in the most flexible manner, hence allowing the projects to operate in their usual environment, only with more focus on maximising the benefits gained from using the best skills and resources. This will help improve the competency of those projects as they will be involved in the overall strategic planning of the company.”

Al Gergawi said Dubai Holding is a rather well established company with high standards to achieve the best results. And with its unique and well-trained human resources, the company will enter new challenging levels of development.

“This fact is evident though the tremendous development that Dubai Technology and Media Free zone has achieved. It is now an international centre that houses over 1700 top regional and international companies in which more than 20,000 brains are working hard to achieve the best. The Dubai Healthcare City has attracted large number of top healthcare and medical science associations like Harvard and Mayo Clinic, all of which are keen on making Dubai a leading host for scientific research and healthcare.”

SUCCESSFUL PROJECTS

In addition, the mega investment and tourism project of Dubailand has been very successful in attracting a large number of investors form inside and outside the region. This AED 20 billion project will function as the number one family entertainment and tourism hub and will definitely help Dubai reach its target of 15 million tourists by the year 2010.

Jumeirah Beach Residence, which continues to set the standards for the best property development; ARN, International Media Production Zone, Dubai e-Hosting, Dubai Outsourcing Zone, Empower, SamaCom and all other leading projects and initiatives, have achieved the best results ever since they were established.

Al Gergawi added: “We will always look forward to achieving the best through Dubai Holding which will definitely help boost the national economy. We will continue to march onwards under the directives of His Highness, who is always keen on developing and training human resources. It is in this sense that Dubai Holding will help shape the young talent and skills for the good of tomorrow.”


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

thats a big company, $1 billion is a lot.


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

Wow i was shocked when i read the newspaper yesterday :O man that's a hugh investment with a huge capital :eek2:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

BinDubai said:


> Wow i was shocked when i read the newspaper yesterday :O man that's a hugh investment with a huge capital :eek2:


yeah its the biggest company in the middle east regardless oil sector. its the latest achievement for Dubai for now and a walk into privatzation the government sector.



Bahraini spirt said:


> thats a big company, $1 billion is a lot.


its $30 billions not $1.


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

yeah well wish all the luck to Dubai


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

what is it.. to lazy to read the article


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

simply a new huge company investing in many fields such as Tourism ,industry,finance and many other things that are not on my mind now .... and it has a huge capital of $30 billion US Dollars and the investments reachs a few hundred billions 

that's the company in breif Dubai holding website


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Dubai holding company
1. $30billion. 
2. biggest company in the middle east.










It will manage those companies:

Dubai Health Care City http://www.dhcc.ae









Dubai Internet City http://www.dic.ae









Dubai Media City http://www.dmc.ae









Dubai Humanitarian City http://www.dhc.ae









Dubai Outsource Zone http://www.doz.ae









Dubai Knowledge Villahe http://www.kv.ae









SamaCom http://www.samacom.ae









Jumeira Beahc Residence http://www.jbr.ae









International Media Production Zone http://www.impz.ae









Emirates Cental cooling System Corporation http//www.empower.ae









Ehosting data fort http://www.ehdf.com









Dubai Land http://www.dubailand.ae









Arabic Radio Network http://www.arnonline.com


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

a new member has joind

Dubai Industrial City.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Dubai Property is the newest memeber.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh, I think my bro works for them. He approves buildings for safety in those projects that were listed. That's why I thought it was weird why these specific projects were connected and had the same people working on them.


----------



## burj_dubai (Aug 8, 2004)

Actually, dubai holding company is not something new. All other big companies (Emaar and Nakheel) settles under a bigger umbrellah which is dubai holding company. The point is that Emaar and Nakheel are parts of dubai holding company.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

Dubai Properties is set to introduce new mega projects

DUBAI - Dubai Properties, a Dubai Holding subsidiary, has been launched to execute new projects, apart from the management of existing property projects under execution by the member companies of Dubai Holding.


The projects that Dubai Properties has inherited includes Dubai Healthcare City, the expansions at Dubai Media City and Dubai Internet City and Jumeirah Beach Residence.

“Dubai Properties is a well-established company which will be the leading property development corporation in the region. The launch of Dubai Property is in line with the ever-growing property sector in the country,” said Mohammed Al Gergawi, Chairman of the Board of Dubai Holding.

Dubai Properties, a subsidiary of Dubai Holding, plans to announce a number of its projects in the UAE in the next few weeks.

Hashim Al Dabal has been named as Chief Executive Officer of Dubai Properties. “Dubai Properties aims to be the major player in the property sector in the region. It will benefit from the vast experience of Dubai Holding and its entities and execute high-quality projects such as Jumeirah Beach Residence. We are studying several plans which will help us grow and expand our operations,” said Al Dabal.

“Dubai Properties will be working on many projects. The next stage will also witness the establishment of investment companies in cooperation with our sister companies such as Dubailand and Dubai Healthcare City. We will also be collaborating with other Dubai Holding companies to provide services such as the central cooling service and technology related support.”


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Jumeirah International has joined the club !!!


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

During one of the 17th Gulf Soccer Tournament matches on Dubai Sports Channel there was an advertisement of Palm, Deira and then the logo of the Dubai Holding Company, unfortunately I only saw the last part of the ad which showed an aerial view of Palm Deira, like the one in the renderings we have here. Did anyone else see it??


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

burj_dubai said:


> Actually, dubai holding company is not something new. All other big companies (Emaar and Nakheel) settles under a bigger umbrellah which is dubai holding company. The point is that Emaar and Nakheel are parts of dubai holding company.


Unfortuntly Emaar and Nakheel arent under Dubai Holding so far.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

this is always great to hear!


Dubai Properties plans slew of mega projects

Dubai Holding has launched Dubai Properties, a new subsidiary that will execute major new projects, as well as manage existing ones under the umbrella of Dubai Holding. Projects that Dubai Properties has inherited include Dubai Healthcare City, the expansions at Dubai Media City and Dubai Internet City and the AED 7.5 billion Jumeirah Beach Residence, the largest single-phase residential and commercial project in the world, according to Mohammed Al Gergawi, chairman of Dubai Holding. 

“Dubai Properties is a well-established company which will be the leading property development corporation in the region. The launch of Dubai Property is in line with the ever-growing property sector in the country,” said Al Gergawi.

Dubai Properties plans to announce a number of new mega projects in the UAE in the next few weeks. It aims to meet the rising demand for residential property in Dubai and to become one of the major players in the UAE real estate sector.

Hashim Al Dabal has been named as chief executive officer of the new division. He said: “Dubai Properties aims to be the major player in the property sector in the region. It will benefit from the vast experience of Dubai Holding and its entities and execute high-quality projects such as Jumeirah Beach Residence. We are studying several plans which will help us grow and expand our operations.”

Jumeirah Beach Residence, one of Dubai Holding’s entities and one of the largest property projects of the company, has reached an advanced stage of construction. The project consists of a series of towers overlooking the Gulf and will feature facilities such as shopping malls, cinemas, restaurants, health clubs, schools, healthcare centers, hotels, and offices.

According to Gergawi, Dubai Properties will be working on many major new projects. “The next stage will also witness the establishment of investment companies in co-operation with our sister companies such as Dubailand and Dubai Healthcare City,” Al Gergawi said. “We will also be collaborating with other Dubai Holding companies to provide services such as central cooling and technology related support.”

Dubai, Al Dabal added, will continue to attract huge investments. Current projects, he said, have generated enormous interest facilitated by flexible regulations and economic policies. “Dubai Properties will enter a new thriving era as it will execute a series of major new projects in the country,” Al Dabal said.


----------



## AMDXL (Sep 3, 2004)

new mega project for Dubai Properties is The Bay

------
Dubai Business Bay free zone 
Dubai Holdings is to create a new free zone for business on the Dubai Creek, the Business Bay. Subsidiary Dubai Properties is to build a new freehold centre for multi-national and regional companies to establish their headquarters in this historic part of the city. More details are awaited.
http://www.ameinfo.com/news/Detailed/50538.html
------

More pictures of this project in GULF NEWS, December 15


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

@AMDXL, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=159037&page=4


----------

